# Lab Cat as pet??



## camdam888 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm hoping someone can help with this. There is a cat - male, 1.5 yrs old at an adoption centre that is just a honey, and I would like to adopt him. He was apparently a "lab cat" at a vet school where they performed basic, routine procedures on him like declawing, neutering, vaccinations, microchip, etc. Nothing experimental, just the basics. He was likely a very well kept cat! However, he has spent his whole life (of 1 1/2) years in a cage. He doesn't demonstrate having much a playful nature and seems quite laid back. He will let me hold him, but shys away a little from being pet. His eyes are so kind, but so so sad. He is probably the most sad cat I've ever seen. Do you think I can love him to happiness??
What are the thoughts about this one?
Thanks so much
Laura


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to CatForum, Laura. As to your question ... Yes, I think you can love him to happiness. I foster, tame and socialize feral cats and poorly socialized cats for adoption, though I've kept all of the adult ferals as our own cats. 
Him having been raised mostly in a cage will give you (and him!) a few challenges to overcome. If you bring him home, place him in a small room, first. Be sure to give him at least one hiding place. I prefer using the bathroom and a large-ish cat carrier with a towel inside and another draped over the top to create a 'safe-cave' for the kitty. Visiting him often, with treats, some toys and loving attention will do wonders for helping to create an opportunity to bond with him. When he begins to show interest in what is beyond the door, YOU explore WITH him, introducing him to the whole house, room-by-room. If he begins to show nervousness or fear, help him return to his 'safe room' as quickly and as stress-free as you can.
Consistent handling will help him become socialized and I bet it won't take much time before you've got a playful, energetic and lovable kitty on your hands!
heidi =^..^=


----------



## camdam888 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Heidi - that's great advice! When I mentioned my hestitation to adopt the cat, the woman said I could foster him for 3 weeks. I have small children, so I like this idea and I think I'll give him a try. Hopefully I can keep the kids calm enough to let poor kitty adjust!
I'll have to post a pic when he gets to his new home!
Laura


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think that sounds great that they would let you foster him to give him time to settle in and see if he is a good fit for your family. Please keep us updated about how things go.
h


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I would think being a former lab cat would make him even better with children. He's probably used to being poked and prodded and stuck, and just being held with nothing "bad" happening will be such a nice surprise to him. I think it's great to want to give him a home, and a 3-week test period is really good.


----------



## camdam888 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well, : (
I came home without the cat today. He just seems out of it. Sad and out of it. He doesn't respond to toys, gets a little testy when you pet near his back end and I would love to give him the home he deserves, but I just don't think he's right for my family. You would think he would be used to poking and prodding, but he's actually a little on the defensive - of course he's in a new cage in a store window, so who wouldn't be.
Anyway, thanks for the imput. I try to go with my gut, sometimes you just don't know the exact reason you feel a certain way, and my gut told me no, when I went to get him  
Laura


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm at a vet school, and we take in about 20 cats per semester to work with in our labs. If your gut feeling told you 'no' then that is just how it is. But consider this- many times he was held, that kitty was probably wrapping in towels, having his ears clean, having students poke and prod him, and possibly even practice injections. It is no wonder that he would be a bit nervous about being touched. All he knew was that one cage, and he's suddenly in a store window- he's probably -very- scared. I wouldn't expect him to show interest in toys, love, or petting when he's in that mood. 

When I first met Nito, he was withdrawn, shy, and actually would hiss at toys that were offered to him. Something in my guy told me that I needed to get this nervous boy out of that cage and into my home. It took about 2 weeks for him to open up, but with some TLC Nito has become my very best little buddy. He just needed to come to a home where he could get used to things and feel safe. I think it would be similar to the lab-kitty.

_I'd like to note that 90% of our class cats get adopted to good homes and we hear that they make great pets! Just because they lived in a cage for a while doesn't change their personalities for the worse. Many of them seem happy and appreciative to finally be living the life they deserve!_


----------



## camdam888 (Jan 19, 2010)

The points you made in your post RachandNito, were the very reasons I wanted to take this guy home, I just wanted to love him and thought I could make his life wonderful. THe lady at the adoption place today said if I pity him, I shouldn't take him and 3 of them (the ladies) were really putting me off of the cat and make me wonder if there was more to the story. I don't know. Maybe I'll go and visit him again and see how he is. I'm soooo conflicted because of course I have hope, I'm just trying to not be naive.
I'll keep you all posted!
Laura


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

If they were acting strange, there could be some other reason. I would hope this wouldn't be the case, but maybe he has some underlying illness, causing him to act as he did. But at the same time, it is just as likely that he is stressed out and afraid, because he is totally out of his element. 

It may not always be the case, but often times when you rescue an animal from a situation that isn't the greatest for it, they turn out to be appreciative and great pets. But every cat is different, and you have to go with what your heart tells you!


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

That he was not aggressive or cowering in fright in such a situation indicates a pretty stable cat to me. Im sure he IS totally sad in that miserable situation.


----------



## camdam888 (Jan 19, 2010)

He wasn't cowering at all, in fact he let me hold him and rock him the first day he got to the adoption agency - like I said, he was a honey. The lady told him he threw up yesterday in his cage, and he threw up while I was there...but I mean cats barf just because their cats, plus he has new food, plus his new environment. I didn't sleep well last night because I let the ladies at the agency convince me I was making a mistake and all of you are making the points I have in my heart. ahhhhh! 
I think the 3 week trial is what he deserves.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

> He wasn't cowering at all, in fact he let me hold him and rock him the first day he got to the adoption agency - like I said, he was a honey.


Sounds very promising to me. Dont know what the vomiting is about, there are some real cat experts on this site though, see what they say. I think if you can get a trial period, from what Im reading here, you may be pleasantly surprised. Cats hate being caged even more than humans, so in that respect, one can vaguely imagine how stressed he is in there.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah!!! I bet he'll be a great pet. When I adopted Mia I was told that she had spent her life in a cage and she was 1 1/2 years old. When I first brought her home she hid a lot and paced around her isolation room when I was in the center of it for the first few days. She was hilarious hiding behind the drapes with her little butt hanging out.

Six months later she's a perfectly adjusted little pile of energy who loves to cuddle and purr.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

> Well, : (
> I came home without the cat today. He just seems out of it. Sad and out of it. He doesn't respond to toys, gets a little testy when you pet near his back end and I would love to give him the home he deserves, but I just don't think he's right for my family. You would think he would be used to poking and prodding, but he's actually a little on the defensive - of course he's in a new cage in a store window, so who wouldn't be.


No cat is ever going to be interested in play or cuddles when he's scared or nervous, no matter how happy and well mannered he is. They become totally focused on whatever they fear and watching everything that moves to see if its a threat. Trying to cuddle them when theyre frightened just frustrates them because theres dangers out there and youre obstructing his view and movements. To me, he handled all this stuff well. I would have bitten you


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If you pity him you shouldn't take him? What kind of advice is that?

I only rescued Cinderella from her situation because I felt sorry for her and figured I could find her a better home than where she was. Of course, after one night, *she* adopted *me*.  

I'm so glad you're going to give him a chance. With people giving advice like that and being discouraging without giving you a real reason, he'll never find a home.


----------



## KittyMonster (Nov 8, 2009)

Yea, I don't know what this lady was talking about. I agree with marie73.

I found Mak alone and starving to death in a park. We stayed with him and gave him a little water from an empty applesauce cup I happened to have in my purse. He was so dehydrated and frail he kept trying to stand up and nuzzle my hand but he would fall over. I started crying because I felt so sorry for this poor, gentle creature who was left alone to die. That's why I brought him home, why I got evicted for him, why I just spent $400 on getting him treatment, why I don't mind getting woken up by his purrs every morning an hour before I have to... Because he's had such a hard life that, even if he only has a year left to live (heaven forbid), that year should be the happiest of his life. 

It starts off as pity and the desire to give something to an animal that has had everything taken away from it... But at the end of the day, it's them who give the most to you.


----------



## ETrescued (Oct 22, 2009)

Just had to add... KittyMonster, your post made me tear up. Mak is SO lucky to have you, and I wish many more people felt the same love towards their pets as you do to Mak.

To the OP, I definitely suggest giving this guy a chance. It sounds like he could really use it atback 

-BP


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

KittyMonster said:


> It starts off as pity and the desire to give something to an animal that has had everything taken away from it... But at the end of the day, it's them who give the most to you.


Please pass me the tissues, too. (happy tears) _THAT_ has to be one of the most beautiful and profound statements I've read. :luv


----------



## camdam888 (Jan 19, 2010)

So! You will all be happy to hear that the cat (no name yet) is now safe and sound in his new home, and so far so good!! He's letting the kids pet him and kiss him, he's eating and lounging on his new bed. You can tell he needs his space, so we're giving him that too. I've never had a cat of my own, just growing up, so this is all new to me too.

Thanks for everyone's words of encouragement!
I'll have to get out the camera tomorrow


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay! :luv 
Expect him to possibly regress over the next few days. If he has been given the entire run of the house, it may be sensory overload and he will try to hide. If he does, I would put him in a smaller room and when he begins to get bored and/or show curiosity about the rest of the house, go exploring with him. Helping him get back to his safe-room if he becomes nervous or frightened. Just keep being consistent and kind, he should come around and I would expect him to become a total schmooze and love everybody up w/in a week or so! I think a 3wk foster period is a GREAT amount of time to allow a kitty to grow accustomed to the home, relax and allow the people and the cat to learn about each other.
Please keep us posted. I don't think anyone here has adopted a kitty like this (lab-cat) and I think this would be a *great* learning opportunity for me. I socialize cats for adoption and I may be able to learn from you and your experiences. I'm kinda excited!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so glad you're test-adopting Labcat! Three weeks is a good amount of time, most adoption places give you seven days. 

Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## camdam888 (Jan 19, 2010)

Kitty fell alseep in my arms purring last night, he's really a doll. Like I mentioned, he's a little nervous around his bum, but really, he lets you pet him all over. This morning he was rolling over wanting his tummy rubbed.
He's exploring the house this morning.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Adjusting this fast is amazing. Kids AND a new environment are a lot of stimulation so he'll definitely need some 'space' but he sounds like a really happy, social cat. Not that sad kitty behind the bars anymore.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

camdam888 said:


> Kitty fell alseep in my arms purring last night, he's really a doll. Like I mentioned, he's a little nervous around his bum, but really, he lets you pet him all over. This morning he was rolling over wanting his tummy rubbed.
> He's exploring the house this morning.


Oh man, he's so grateful. Congrats, you just gave him his life back! 

Edit: He might have a bruise or pain on his bum.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a friend who's Husky had some irrigation work done on his bum and no one could ever get near it again. But is this really a problem with a cat. It could mean you don't wake up in the morning with LC's wrong end winking at you.

LC
Frankenstein
Mr Hyde


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Ah, the fringe benefits perspective? Good point.


----------



## camdam888 (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't have a problem with him being nervous about his bum, I just want to know his sensitive areas so I can teach the kids, the youngest is 2 1/2, so I don't want him to get bit, that's all. I'm not worried about his bum, just giving you guys details because he is a lab cat, I'm sure he's had every nook and cranny examined several times!!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think it sounds wonderful that he is relaxing and settling in so well. I look forward to all updates and photos. 
Yay for LabCat and his new Family! :luv


----------



## Jeckel (Aug 11, 2009)

I've been reading this since the first post, but haven't commented yet. I just want to say thanks to you for giving this kitty a chance, and hopefully a permanent loving home. He's already done so much for us by teaching our vets, and he deserves a happy retirement. All too often animals that have been used for our benefit - lab cats and dogs, racehorses, racing greyhounds, ect - are often forgotten about after their first career. Even worst, they're often written off as "bad" because they don't know how to properly act like an animal. Kudos to you for taking on this labcat and showing him what love is like!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

On the topic of being nervous around his bum... consider this: Since he was a lab "teaching" cat, it was very likely that intra-muscular injections were practiced on him. In cats, the best place to give this sort of injection is in the caudal-thigh- "the bum"- and I've seen many animals get nervous about their rears being touched as a result of this, as they anticipate the pain from the needle.

Another possibility is that he has a mild form of Feline Hyperesthesia. I believe my Nito has this condition in a mild form, because at times petting his rear end the wrong way can _completely_ set him off, and he'll lash out, and hiss and growl. Especially scrubbing my fingers at the base of his tail (which many cats LOVE) At other times, he wants me to play bongo drums on his backside. He's a weirdo though! The best advice I can give is this: cats are individuals and they all like to be pet in certain ways. If he doesn't like to have his back end petted, just respect that and concentrate on massaging his ears/neck. 

I'm so glad to hear he came home with you


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Hows it going?


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

This little guy is really lucky to have found you! Looks like he settled in like a pro! 

How is it going now?


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Hmmm, its either going so well hes forgotten all about this site, or it went so badly he had to return the cat and doesnt dare tell us after all the pressure we laid on him...


----------



## camdam888 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Everyone - Labcat is still with us and doing really well. We've decided to keep his original name - Mikka.

He's becoming more playful and curious, and he's becoming more confident. When we 1st brought him home, he just stayed wherever you put him down.
Also, when we first got him, he would ONLY lay down - lay down for eating, lay down in the litter box - laying down always - I cringe when I think about how small his cage may have been! He's standing at his dishes now, haven't peeked in on him in the litter lately, but he's also sitting like a cat! You know, bum down, front legs straight, It's great watching him develop. 

The kids are a little much for him, but he is very tolerant. He has has nipped them a couple of times, but honestly, they deserved it, and he just gives that warning nip - just enough to say "back the heck off"! I keep a close eye on them with Mikka, because he can only take so much picking up and carrying around, and groping and pulling tail!!! Poor guy! I feel like a protective mother! When the house is quiet, with the kids all in bed (3 of them), Mikka meows a quiet sweet little meow and comes running to find me. Then he just hangs out with me for the rest of the evening, our special time.

He's really fantastic and there is no way I'm taking this guy back! We just love him so much already. And I'm so glad I followed my heart and gave him a chance! Thanks for all the encouragement.

I tried to upload a picture and it didn't work, I'll try again soon

Laura


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for posting again. It's good to know the little guy is doing well.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Ooh, that brought a tear to my eye! I am so happy to hear he is doing well! I remember when I was young, and we first brought Elfie home. I have three little sisters, and two of them were toddlers at the time. He used to deliver 'warning nips' all the time, but he was a nice cat and would never try to draw blood. It sounds like Mikka is a very good kitty. I'm so happy for both of you!

The forums have run out of space for images, so if you want to post one, go to imageshack.us and upload it there. Tkae the URL and make a post using the "Img" button, putting the picture's URL between the [ IMG ] [ /IMG] tags


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Congrats! He sounded sweet and sad from your first post


----------



## camdam888 (Jan 19, 2010)

Let's hope this works....!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Showed as red x's here but I went to flicker to get a look at him.

I'm so happy he's gone from an experimental animal to a family member. He went through a lot as an experimental animal but still reaches out to people.


----------



## camdam888 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Shall I do it this way for you?

http://img714.imageshack.us/i/dscf00191.jpg/

http://img684.imageshack.us/i/dscf00511.jpg/

http://img715.imageshack.us/i/dscf00451.jpg/


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay! I'm glad to hear Mikka is settling in and loosening up, learning how to be a cat, instead of a Lab Cat. I guess this is one instance where it is nice to be 'demoted' in your job field? :lol: 

I'm going to try something with this photo. I have removed the slash at the end. I *think* all pics must end in .jpg in order for them to be visible. In addition, the site must allow sharing/linking. I am unfamiliar with imageshack, and I use PhotoBucket, but it could have just been that extra slash at the end...
...here goes nothing!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

He looks content











hmmm, red x again


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Heidi n Q said:


> I'm going to try something with this photo. I have removed the slash at the end. I *think* all pics must end in .jpg in order for them to be visible. In addition, the site must allow sharing/linking. I am unfamiliar with imageshack, and I use PhotoBucket, but it could have just been that extra slash at the end...
> ...here goes nothing!


Nope.

I think the stream of information was incomplete. I think it needed to be this:
http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/4673/dscf00451.jpg
See how it is different from the above info?

I bet this works:








CARP! It WORKED! But the pic was HUGE! I put spaces after/before the img tags, but wow that was a big picture! I am surprised imageshack didn't automatically re-size it.

*I think he looks beautiful and very regal.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

CARP! 

Do you have my typing skills or is that the bad word filter


----------



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

Dave_ph said:


> CARP!
> 
> Do you have my typing skills or is that the bad word filter



ROFLOL! I was thinking "that's a new one! Never heard that exclamation before!"


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Carp! Now my _cursing_ is dyslexic? :lol: 


....no, I changed my curse-word to "carp" when around kids, and it just looks funny typed out like that, though I *do* have a tendency to transpose letter when I type. These words are the ones I often have to go back and fix: teh, adn, anything ending in "ing" is usually 'ign' ... 
_It is my fingers who are dyslexic._ :mrgreen: 

My all-time-favorite curse is: Great Googley Moogley!


----------



## camdam888 (Jan 19, 2010)

Good morning!

you guys won't believe this...or maybe you will - 

The adoption centre called me to see how we were doing with Mikka, and I of course said fantastic, we're keeping him.
She said great, and asked if I could come in ASAP to pay for him because they don't want to run the risk of him getting sick before the 2 week trial is up, and I take him back to the shelter and they have a vet bill to pay!!!! Are you freaking kidding me? I said no, I'll be taking the full 2 weeks. She said fine. 

She should've just kept that tidbit of information to herself.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Carp! Now my _cursing_ is dyslexic? :lol:
> 
> 
> ....no, I changed my curse-word to "carp" when around kids, and it just looks funny typed out like that, though I *do* have a tendency to transpose letter when I type. These words are the ones I often have to go back and fix: teh, adn, anything ending in "ing" is usually 'ign' ...
> ...


Perfect. Now I won't have to explain why I sometimes say or type OH BUNNY!!! as a substitute.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

camdam888 said:


> She said great, and asked if I could come in ASAP to pay for him because they don't want to run the risk of him getting sick before the 2 week trial is up, and I take him back to the shelter and they have a vet bill to pay!!!!


Oh Bunny!!


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

well said lol. Im surprised that cats still sane with the people hes been in the charge of.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

camdam888 said:


> She should've just kept that tidbit of information to herself.


 8O See? _THIS_ is a perfect opportunity for a "Great Googley Moogley!" _What_ were they _thinking_?! :yikes :yikes :yikes 

Wow, that *really* has me stunned at the audacity! 8O


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Ah Ha....origins of GGM...possibly Frank Zappa. That's where I heard it decades ago. Thank The Bunny for Google or I'd have been wondering all day where I'd first heard that.


----------



## camdam888 (Jan 19, 2010)

You know, I'm actually still bothered by that lady's comment about not wanting the vet bill if Mikka was sick. I still believe in good people in the world, and fortunately will continue to believe, but I assumed the cat shelter would be filled with top notch cat-loving people, not people just concerned with the bottom line (money). :dis 

I'm thinking I might take this further and make mention of this woman's comments to the head of the shelter. We'll see, sometimes I'm all talk...LOL


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

camdam888 said:


> I'm thinking I might take this further and make mention of this woman's comments to the head of the shelter. We'll see, sometimes I'm all talk...LOL


Yeah, sometimes I'm all talk, too. I wish I could be more assertive, but I greatly dislike confrontation. ...I'm trying to screw up my nerve... I've got to go tell a man who damaged my car that I don't want to use *his guy*, I want to use *my guy* to fix the damage. What makes it stickier, the man who damaged my car is my neighbor's father and he really *is* a good guy...but I don't KNOW his guy and 'mine' came recommended.

"Oh Bunny!" is _FUNNY_! :lol: My friend dated a man who raised snakes in his basement and when she would go visit him at his home, she forbid him to talk about "the snakes". 
He had to call them "_the bunnies_" or she would just get too creeped out to stay there. :mrgreen: 

Great Googley Moogley, the (_24sec_) video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3gYApfUsaQ


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Hes declawed right? Thats why he cant do the lesser swish with the paw thing when the kids get too much.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

camdam888 said:


> You know, I'm actually still bothered by that lady's comment about not wanting the vet bill if Mikka was sick. I still believe in good people in the world, and fortunately will continue to believe, but I assumed the cat shelter would be filled with top notch cat-loving people, not people just concerned with the bottom line (money). :dis
> 
> I'm thinking I might take this further and make mention of this woman's comments to the head of the shelter. We'll see, sometimes I'm all talk...LOL


 Why bother and stress yourself. You did a good and got a great cat. The woman at the shelter just engaged her mouth before her brain. This may be hard to believe but I've said stupid stuff too.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I agree. The shelter could be really hurting for money and she may have spoken out of turn trying to help them out. I wouldn't want to get her in trouble.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I think donations are down but abanoned cats are up. The shelter is probably running on a shoestring and their people are stressed.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

camdam888 said:


> You know, I'm actually still bothered by that lady's comment about not wanting the vet bill if Mikka was sick. I still believe in good people in the world, and fortunately will continue to believe, but I assumed the cat shelter would be filled with top notch cat-loving people, not people just concerned with the bottom line (money).


Those aren't mutually exclusive, though. Cats don't eat air, vets don't work for free, and the space to put cages isn't free, either. You NEED money to rescue cats, and in this economy I doubt many rescue organizations are swimming in cash. Spending money on the vet bill of one cat could mean leaving another cat to die because.

I'm sure that rescue organizations get caught in situations where (say) a newly-adopted cat eats string, the new owner takes it in to the vet, finds out how much string-removal costs, and says, "Never mind. It's still in the 2-week exchange period, I'll just return the cat and get a new one." Then rescue gets to choose between putting the string-eating cat down, or paying for the surgery -- for something that was the new owner's fault -- and not being able to save OTHER cats because of how much they spent.

I KNOW the people who gave Misty and Stormy to the shelter also surrendered an (un-neutered, of course) male cat because he had been hit by car. They didn't want to pay for vet care, or even to pay to have him put to sleep, and they knew that by surrendering him they could stick the county shelter with the euthanasia bill instead of paying it themselves! The volunteer at the rescue did NOT think highly of them, to say the least. But remember that anyone who volunteers at a rescue organization sees a LOT of people who treat pets VERY badly.

Her comment was tactless, but we all stay stupid things from time to time. I wouldn't stress it.


----------

